# Food Question - Alfalfa



## bass8211 (Jan 30, 2009)

I was wondering if alfalfa is ok for hedgies? I've seen those "Snak Shak" houses at pet stores that are made from fresh alfalfa and golden honey. They say they are a natural hideout and totally edible, but would it be ok for my hedgehog? Anyone know one way or the other?


----------



## bass8211 (Jan 30, 2009)

Noticed, here is the complete list of ingredients.

Pine wood shaving, cassava starch, alfalfam straw liqui mix (water, sodium alginate, potassium sorbate, propionic acid, honey, glycerin, propylene glycol).


----------



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

Someone asked about these once on CnQ, the general consensus was they are unsuitable and unsafe for hedgehogs 

Plus, you wouldn't want hedgehogs to eat pine wood shavings :shock:

Edit: Sorry, i think i may have misunderstood the question. Were you asking abut just plain alfalfa by itself or in the context of the edible house?


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Hedgies don't tend to chew, so the house would just sit around and get sticky. As for the alfalfa itself, I'm not sure. I would say no, but someone else can probably be a little more helpful there.


----------

